# Chameleoco exotics retail store



## Chameleoco exotics

Hi we are James Hardie & Simon Tottoh and we are passionate and conscientious reptile keepers.
Owning a reptile, amphibian, snakes or spiders is a truly rewarding and exciting experience & as keepers with over 20 years experience we know/understand how important it is to find accurate information ,trusted advice and the correct products that ensure your exotic pet is perfectly nurtured.
We have always been fastidious in maintaining high quality and contemporary husbandry practices which have consistently yielded positive results and we offer a full range of tried and tested products, livefood ,starter kits and exotic pets.
Whether you are welcoming your 1st or 21st exotic pet into your life Chameleoco exotics can definitely help. 
Ranging from Crested Gecko’s through to monitors we also have a full range of other Exotics and world class panther chameleon bloodlines.



fell free to come over to the store and check us out:2thumb::2thumb::welcome::welcome::welcome:

addy is 

chameleoco exotics 

Unit 27 progress business park,
orders lane,kirkham
nr preston
pr4 2tz

t-01772671271
e- [email protected]



cheers
jamie and Si:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## Khonsu

:hmm:me thinks this is an advert in disguise:whistling2:


----------



## mitsi

Have to agree with khonsu but welcome anyway


----------

